# Holiday Visa



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Trying to get my G/f over to OZ for a 3 mths holiday but been informed by VFS she wont return..she has a passport only as ID so no hope of opening any accounts,,no money and I am hoping one day to get her here so won;t be letting her stay....next option is to meet over seas some where for a few days not as good as 3 mths..

Cant find out any more from VFS but can re apply for 140AUD or 1750 appeal but a risk any ideas???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The only way of getting a gf into any western country that would stand any chance of sucess is with a fiance visa. If you want to meet her abroad you best pick a country were she can travel to visa free, any ASEAN country or Isreal spring to mind. It's a sad fact that gf's are not expected to go back. Also travelling alone many young girls are turned back by immigration at NAIA.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Annoying thing is no one talks to you she is given a fair trial and found guilty...There are more reasons to go back than stay with aging father daughter etc.
Can;t be good for the tourist business


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Glen48 said:


> Annoying thing is no one talks to you she is given a fair trial and found guilty...There are more reasons to go back than stay with aging father daughter etc.
> Can;t be good for the tourist business


She has no money, not the sort of tourist they are looking for. They are more concerned about their wellfare $ than their tourist $.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know about Australia but the US treats Filipinos as an automatic flight risk. You have to really be able to prove they have a reason to go back home. 

A friend had his girlfriend enroll in college before their trip. She never had any intention of going to classes - just wanted to show a reason to come back. It is hard to say if it helped... but her tourist visa got approved


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I don't know about Australia but the US treats Filipinos as an automatic flight risk. You have to really be able to prove they have a reason to go back home.
> 
> A friend had his girlfriend enroll in college before their trip. She never had any intention of going to classes - just wanted to show a reason to come back. It is hard to say if it helped... but her tourist visa got approved


I think the big killer is if a relationship is admitted.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I think the big killer is if a relationship is admitted.


Just got an E mail from OZ Mig. stating there is not enough evidence to support our claim,, I can only assume they are clairvoyant and can foretell the future.
We were given a fair trial and then hung. ..
So annoying


----------

